# Moving to Edmonton in March



## don't tell mom (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

We are moving to Edmonton next month and I’m hoping to get some guidance on the random questions that keep popping up. I apologize if some of these have been asked/answered in other threads. And if some of them seem stupid well… I’d rather risk stupidity than ignorance . Thanks for the help!

Vehicles:
During what months do you need a block heater? Are we through the worst of the winter and can I wait to have one installed or is it just safer to have it done before we depart? 

I’ve been holding off having a cracked windshield replaced, not wanting to risk another rock chip on the long drive and have to replace a new windshield – is there an inspection process to register vehicles that would require this be replaced beforehand?

Pets:
We’ve had such a mild winter our dogs (mixed mutts) have not developed much of their winter coat – any suggestions on weather gear, i.e. coats, sweaters, boots, etc.?

Is there such a thing as indoor dog parks?

Housing:
Can anyone provide a rough estimate for monthly utilities on a 1,400 – 1,800 sq ft house?

Miscellaneous:
Other than HSBC, is there a bank that will allow you to open an account before you arrive and before you have a SIN? 

Appreciate any info. Thanks again!

Kathryn


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

don't tell mom said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We are moving to Edmonton next month and I’m hoping to get some guidance on the random questions that keep popping up. I apologize if some of these have been asked/answered in other threads. And if some of them seem stupid well… I’d rather risk stupidity than ignorance . Thanks for the help!
> 
> ...


Block heaters would be most needed November through February. You should be okay for this year.
You should, for safety's sake have the windshield replaced before setting out on such a mammoth drive. Arriving with a cracked windshield may cause you a problem at the border inspection centre.
You will not need doggie coats and booties when you arrive as the winter will be nearly gone.
I doubt there are any indoor dog parks. Dogs are very resilient and will quickly get used to cold weather/snowy conditions. Many of them revel in it.
Utilities (water/gas/electricity/cable/internet) will run probably $400-500 monthly.
It's unlikely you'll be permitted to open bank accounts without being in person with the necessary documentation.
Much good luck.


----------



## don't tell mom (Feb 24, 2012)

If working downtown but planning to live in one of the surrounding suburbs, is it easier to get in and out from NE, NW, SE, or SW as far as the traffic at rush hour?


----------



## Grandmark (May 21, 2013)

Hi, Another Question from an American possibly relocating to Edmonton. My question is about taxation. are there any additional taxes in Alberta that are not regularly discussed in the "tax code"?
Here I have: 
Income/payroll tax 18%, 
Medicare 1%, 
Social Security 6%, 
State Tax 7%. 
Total Taxation withholding per pay check 32%. 
Sales Tax 7%
Fuel Tax: 56.2 cents per gal. or 15 cents per L

Also what type of reception should I expect? 
I am a "White Southern Conservative American" married to a "Black Conservative American Woman". Here in the USA we experience a bit of racism. But it is NOT from the White community. It is from the middle to lower class Blacks.


----------

